# Zen vision m



## dazky (May 20, 2008)

Problem with my zen vision:M....................Its been working fine with no problems for over a year until now. The problem is it charges with the adptor(wall charger), it plays songs and videos on it(works fine). But the problem is when i connect to computer, the computer does not read or
recognise it, no sign at all on the computer that zen is connected except
the blue blinking light on the zen vision:m. I have tried different pc's and lap tops, nothing. This means my device can't synchronise with the computer i.e *i cant charge my device with computer or transfer files.* 

PLEASE HELP:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you tried reinstalling the phone software on the computer?


----------



## dazky (May 20, 2008)

Its a media player not a phone. Creative Zen Vison M. 
(music/video player).


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You could try reinstalling Windows Media Player 10/11 to get the MTP driver service back up and running. Sometimes, different applications will alter the configuration of your computer and break the functionality of removable devices. Good luck.


----------

